# Probleme partition



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, il y a plusieurs mois j'avais essayer d'installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac mini mais sans y réussir. Aujourd'hui je voudrais essayer mais j'ai encore un autre problème, il est impossible d'installer Windows 10 car Boot Camp ne réussi pas a fair la partition, j'ai essayé d'utiliser la solution que l'ont m'avais donner la dernière fois mais il ne fonctionne pas. J'ai la version beta de Mojave 10.14.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Onnwen
*
Tu peux fournir les informations de base ainsi -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Onnwen
> *
> Tu peux fournir les informations de base ainsi -->
> 
> ...




```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            332.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Avec l'*apfs* > il faut se méfier. Il y a *332 Go* de blocs alloués occupés au volume *Macintosh HD*. Rien ne dit qu'ils correspondent à autant de fichiers catalogués.

Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo du -shx /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Cette commande est un peu lente à passer : patience.

la 1ère mesure (en *Gi*) la taille des fichiers du volume

la 2è liste les *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) éventuellement stockés dans l'*apfs*

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Avec l'*apfs* > il faut se méfier. Il y a *332 Go* de blocs alloués occupés au volume *Macintosh HD*. Rien ne dit qu'ils correspondent à autant de fichiers catalogués.
> 
> Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ...




```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /  ne donne rien (Je crois que le support Apple m'avais fait annuler tout)
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Tu n'as pas assez attendu pour la commande :

```
sudo du -shx /
```


tu dois attendre jusqu'à la récupération de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$*

Poste le tableau complet.


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

```
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/hl/0lr7sykd18b5v428bg03n6c80000gq/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/lx/87sfsxl166l41xlftmrvpmf80000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined/dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/w6/wn57pc2x6jv5bpc200vvk_fw0000gp/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitteddu: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.homed: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /U
```


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

```
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitteddu: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Caches/com.apple.homed: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /U249G    /
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$ du: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitteddu: /Users/Onnwen/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
-bash: du:: command not found
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

À part des dénis d'accès > la commande ne retourne pas une mesure globale des fichiers du volume.

Est-tu sûr d'avoir mis *sudo* en tête de commande ?


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> À part des dénis d'accès > la commande ne retourne pas une mesure globale des fichiers du volume.
> 
> Est-tu sûr d'avoir mis *sudo* en tête de commande ?


Oui, j’ai fait un copier coller de se que tu m’as envoyé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Tente la commande suivante -->

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


la commande est TRÈS lente à passer --> attends tout le temps qu'il faut jusqu'au retour de l'invite de commande *Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$* en signal de complétion

la commande mesure (en *Gi*) la taille des objets (fichiers / dossiers) de 1er rang du volume - aussi bien visibles que cachés

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Onnwen (23 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tente la commande suivante -->
> 
> ```
> sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
> ...


https://pastebin.com/avxNT4H7


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

Je compte *249 Gi* = *267,3 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Contre *332,5 Go* de blocs alloués occupés. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de *65,2 Go*. Je m'étonne que tu n'aies pas de *snapshots* > qui seraient responsables de la rétention de ces blocs à l'état "occupé" > après que tu aies supprimé les fichiers inscrits sur ces blocs.


note : la commande *du* retourne un nombre anormal de déni de lectures

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère vérifie l'*apfs*

la 2è liste à nouveau les *snapshots* éventuels

Poste les affichages retournés. Si la raison de l'espace occupé "fantôme" n'est pas un *snapshot* > alors il faut qu'il y ait une erreur du gestionnaire *bitmap* d'allocation d'espace dans le système de fichiers *apfs*.


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je compte *249 Gi* = *267,3 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Contre *332,5 Go* de blocs alloués occupés. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de *65,2 Go*. Je m'étonne que tu n'aies pas de *snapshots* > qui seraient responsables de la rétention de ces blocs à l'état "occupé" > après que tu aies supprimé les fichiers inscrits sur ces blocs.
> 
> 
> note : la commande *du* retourne un nombre anormal de déni de lectures
> ...




```
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: alloced_size (32768) of dstream (id 6626568) does not match calculated size (0)
error: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : invalid dstream
error: inode_val: object (oid 0x651d0b): invalid xfields
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$
```


```
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Plus besoin de courir après les *snapshots* : l'affaire est entendue. Le système de fichiers *apfs* est corrompu -->


le code de sortie de la vérification (*exit code*) a beau être *0* comme zéro erreur (une facétie présumable d'un codeur de la ) > voici les assertions cardinales :

```
Error: alloced_size (32768) of dstream (id 6626568) does not match calculated size (0)
error: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : invalid dstream
error: inode_val: object (oid 0x651d0b): invalid xfields
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 could not be verified completely
```

le *fsroot tree* (tronc principal du système de fichiers *apfs*) est invalide. La surallocation d'espace > comme les problèmes de la commande *du* pour accéder à des répertoires en lecture --> tout cela doit en dériver. À ce niveau d'erreur (radicale) --> une réparation est impossile.


tu as *267 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Il faut effectuer leur clonage dans le volume d'un DDE USB > puis démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* > et soit cloner à rebours dans un volume interne reconverti à l'*apfs* / soit réinstaller High Sierra de manière propre puis récupérer les données du clone via l'Assistant de migration. Évidemment si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de tes données par ailleurs et si tu tiens à les sauvegarder.


En admettant tous ces « si » --> as-tu un tel DDE à ta disposition ?


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Plus besoin de courir après les *snapshots* : l'affaire est entendue. Le système de fichiers *apfs* est corrompu -->
> 
> 
> le code de sortie de la vérification (*exit code*) a beau être *0* comme zéro erreur (une facétie présumable d'un codeur de la ) > voici les assertions cardinales :
> ...


Oui, j'ai un disque dur de 3To. Mais peux être que la version officiel de Mojave vas résoudre le problème? Et selon toi boot camp ne réussi pas a fair la partition a cause de ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Oui : l'existence d'espace occupé fantôme dans le volume (consécutif à l'erreur de l'*apfs*) --> bloque le repartitionnement.

Je ne pense pas que l'installation de Mojave "sur" High Sierra modifie en quoi que ce soit le système de fichiers *apfs* en place (qui est le générateur du volume). Il risque de n'y avoir que des remplacements de fichiers dans le volume monté.

Tu peux toujours attacher ton DDE au Mac > puis passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


retournant le tableau des disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux --> je te dirai si ton DDE peut servir à la manœuvre...


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

```
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            332.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   3.0 TB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk3s1

Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$
```


```
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    500G   333G   163G    68% 1899916 9223372036852875891    0%   /
devfs           198k   198k     0B   100%     668                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    500G   3.2G   163G     2%       2 9223372036854775805    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s1    3.0T   2.1T   883G    71% 9627264          4285340015    0%   /Volumes/LaCie
/dev/disk3s1    1.0T   7.6G   992G     1%       0                   0  100%   /Volumes/WININSTALL
Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Le volume *LaCie* > quoique monté sur une partition de type *Apple_HFS* (et donc généré vraisemblablement par un système de fichiers *jhfs+*) > dépend d'une table de partition générale du disque *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme*). À cause de ce mauvais choix de table de partition > il n'est pas repartitionnable (non destructivement).

On peut créer un dossier dans le volume *LaCie* > et cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD* dans ce dossier. Mais ce dossier ne pourra pas servir de source de récupération à l'Assistant de migration. Il y aurait un contournement néanmoins. Le clonage fait > démarrer par internet (sur un OS de secours 10.13 téléchargé en *RAM*) > supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne > cloner à rebours le contenu du dossier du clone dans le volume reformaté en *jhfs+*. Il y a des chances que le volume cloné soit démarrable directement. Dans tous les cas > appliquer une installation de High Sierra dessus --> ce qui opèrerait une reconversion à l'*apfs* > comme dans le cas d'une mise-à-niveau d'un OS antérieur à 10.13.

- qu'est-ce que tu penses de ces perspectives un peu "contournées" ?


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *LaCie* > quoique monté sur une partition de type *Apple_HFS* (et donc généré vraisemblablement par un système de fichiers *jhfs+*) > dépend d'une table de partition générale du disque *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme*). À cause de ce mauvais choix de table de partition > il n'est pas repartitionnable (non destructivement).
> 
> On peut créer un dossier dans le volume *LaCie* > et cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD* dans ce dossier. Mais ce dossier ne pourra pas servir de source de récupération à l'Assistant de migration. Il y aurait un contournement néanmoins. Le clonage fait > démarrer par internet (sur un OS de secours 10.13 téléchargé en *RAM*) > supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne > cloner à rebours le contenu du dossier du clone dans le volume reformaté en *jhfs+*. Il y a des chances que le volume cloné soit démarrable directement. Dans tous les cas > appliquer une installation de High Sierra dessus --> ce qui opèrerait une reconversion à l'*apfs* > comme dans le cas d'une mise-à-niveau d'un OS antérieur à 10.13.
> 
> - qu'est-ce que tu penses de ces perspectives un peu "contournées" ?


Sinon je ne pourrais pas mettre un ancien backup time machine ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Si ta sauvegarde TM n'est pas trop ancienne : bien sûr ! --> ça faciliterait tout. 

- d'ailleurs > pourquoi ne tenterais-tu pas une mise-à-jour pour voir ?


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si ta sauvegarde TM n'est pas trop ancienne : bien sûr ! --> ça faciliterait tout.
> 
> - d'ailleurs > pourquoi ne tenterais-tu pas une mise-à-jour pour voir ?


Tu parles de Mojave, ou d'une autre mise-à-jour ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Une mise-à-jour de ta sauvegarde TM.


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Une mise-à-jour de ta sauvegarde TM.


C'est a dire ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Une mise-à-jour pour sauvegarder l'état actuel de ton volume. C'est bien ce que tu fais, non ? --> de temps en temps une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine....


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Une mise-à-jour pour sauvegarder l'état actuel de ton volume. C'est bien ce que tu fais, non ? --> de temps en temps une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine....



J’ai activé les sauvegardes automatique, je crois que ça le fait tout seul


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Alors tu n'as qu'à dire quand tu voudras procéder...


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu n'as qu'à dire quand tu voudras procéder...



Il faut beaucoup de temps ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Le temps de démarrer par internet (téléchargement de *500 Mo* en *RAM*) > le temps de télécharger les paquets de réinstallation de High Sierra dans le volume reformaté (après suppression de l'*apfs*) > le temps de l'installation de High Sierra version *apfs* > le temps de la récupération de ta sauvegarde TM par l'Assistant de migration. 

Tout dépend de la vitesse de ta connexion à internet pour les 2 premières opérations (*10'* + *1H 40'* ?). Puis dans les *25'* pour l'installation > et plusieurs heures pour la récupération des données TM (toujours très lent).


----------



## Onnwen (24 Septembre 2018)

Ok, tu pourras m’aider à le faire demain ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

D'accord : à demain.


----------



## Onnwen (25 Septembre 2018)

J’ai fait la mise à jour a Mojave, mais elle n’a rien résolu, boot camp ne réussi toujours pas a fair la partition. Tu pourrais m’aider à fair se que tu m’avais dis hier, et tu es sur que je ne vais perdre aucune donnée ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2018)

Onnwen a dit:


> tu es sur que je ne vais perdre aucune donnée




si tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine --> données sont à l'abri. 

Sinon > en revoyant le tableau de l'occupation des volumes > je m'avise que le volume *WININSTALL* ne contient que *7,6 Go* de données (pour une installation de Windows ?). Il serait possible de reparamétrer ce volume (avec perte des données) --> pour qu'il puisse servir de destination à un clonage...


----------

